# My first two Wa handles!!



## CanadianMan (Sep 18, 2013)

Decided to try my hands at making a wa handle, we'll first didn't work out so good. I ended up scraping it but learnt allot from it. So then I made my second( which became my first usable one) I choose dyed flamed redwood and a flamed maples ferrule. I had allot of fun so decided to do another. Next was buckeye burl with bog oak ferrule. I think they turned out pretty good for having no woodworking experience at all. Before this I barely even touched power tools. I should also give a big thank you to Randy Haas, he helped me get pointed in the right direction. So thanks Randy!!

Now I just have to install them. Redwood/maple going on a 150mm single bevel shig, buckeye/bog oak going on a 250mm fowler


----------



## CrisAnderson27 (Sep 18, 2013)

Looks great!

Its hard to tell from the pictures...but did you put any taper into them?


----------



## CanadianMan (Sep 18, 2013)

That's what I have to work on, they both have very little taper, and I mean very little, not even 1mm. Any advice is always welcomed  I really have no experience at all with wood working but I do have access to all the tools.


----------



## Baby Huey (Sep 18, 2013)

Very nice looking. Keep up the good work.


----------



## CrisAnderson27 (Sep 18, 2013)

CanadianMan said:


> That's what I have to work on, they both have very little taper, and I mean very little, not even 1mm. Any advice is always welcomed  I really have no experience at all with wood working but I do have access to all the tools.



What I like to do is make a perfect rectangle (or square if you want a perfectly octagonal handle) that already has the tang slot cut in the ferrule. At that point I cut in my preferred tapers. I square everything off of the tang slot so I know the tapers will fit the knife at the machi. Once you have your tapers set (I usually taper about 3mm front to back...but sometimes I'll do more)...you can use calipers to scribe a # pattern on the ferrule and butt of the knife. The # pattern makes it REALLY easy to cut in your angles...you just match them on both ends. Like this:






I don't usually measure the marks on the butt (locking the calipers ensures they're the same...but the actual number isn't relevant to me. I just make it look right), but I do on the ferrule so I know that they won't intersect the tang slot. Generally the marks on the butt are something around 1mm (.5 per side) wider than on the ferrule though...this helps add to the illusion of more taper.

Hope that helps!


----------



## ar11 (Sep 18, 2013)

What tools did you use to get the handles done? What did you use as the construction method?


----------



## Korin_Mari (Sep 18, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## apathetic (Sep 18, 2013)

That looks amazing!


----------



## Brad Gibson (Sep 18, 2013)

That flamed handle is really a stunner! Great job!


----------



## CanadianMan (Sep 18, 2013)

Thanks CrisAnderson27!!! I will deffiently be taking your advice on he next handle. actually have you ever worked with mammoth tooth? I was thinking of using some in my next handle ( I have a piece or green mammoth tooth) but I dn't know what I should cut it with or how it is when sanding



> ar11
> 
> 
> What tools did you use to get the handles done? What did you use as the construction method?



I used a belt/disc sander, a bandsaw, and hand sand paper, I went up to 1500 grit

For my method I just cut the pieces I wanted, glued them together, squared everything off. then I just started to shape it


----------



## NO ChoP! (Sep 18, 2013)

Looks killer! Have you slotted and mounted them yet? That was my epic failure....


----------



## CanadianMan (Sep 18, 2013)

No not yet, I was at work most of the day and all night. I won't be able to mount them till sunday as I have to go to my grandpa's to use his drill press. I would rather use a drill press then just using a drill.


----------



## CrisAnderson27 (Sep 18, 2013)

CanadianMan said:


> Thanks CrisAnderson27!!! I will deffiently be taking your advice on he next handle. actually have you ever worked with mammoth tooth? I was thinking of using some in my next handle ( I have a piece or green mammoth tooth) but I dn't know what I should cut it with or how it is when sanding
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've never worked with mammoth tooth lol. But Randy Haas might have some advice for you...or Mike Davis.

On the construction...you might want to reinforce the glue joints. I insert a slotted 1/2" dowel through the center of mine, which also helps with burning in the tang (you're mostly just burning out the glue). The dowel and the tang work together to support the glue joint(s).


----------



## cookinstuff (Sep 20, 2013)

Nice! Great stuff Trev, Sean told me what you were up to and I had to check to see if you posted any pictures, sure enough I missed this post. They look great, just get some taper in there and they will look really great, glad you are keeping busy besides cooking all day and night :knife:


----------



## ChuckTheButcher (Sep 20, 2013)

I love the buckeye/bog oak combo. Two of my favorite woods.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Sep 22, 2013)

Not bad. Make them chamfers a bit wider, the handle will be more comfortable to hold.

M


----------



## richinva (Sep 23, 2013)

Pretty buckeye


----------



## Fran Rendina (Sep 30, 2013)

Love the buckeye beautiful my fav wood


----------

